# First Snake of the Year!



## GQ. (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, it isn't much of a field trip, but I took a little walk today in Southern California.  I found this little beauty while we were out.  I snapped a couple photos of her and let her be.  I never tire of seeing Cal Kings in the wild.  Enjoy!  

California Kingsnake - Lampropeltus getula californiae


----------



## GQ. (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is another photo from the same area last weekend.  The day was fairly cool and this guy wasn't in any hurry to go anywhere.  I picked him up to show my daughter and he just froze.  I set him down like you see in the photo and he remained posed.  I snapped the photo and then flipped him on his belly.  He then scurried under the nearest rock.

Sceloporous - "How you doin'?"


----------



## Philth (Feb 16, 2007)

I was always under the impression that the stripped kingsnakes were a man made morph.  Shows what I know about colubrids. 

The lizard picsture is awsome.  He was probably sitting around like that when he got his tail bit off. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 16, 2007)

Great stuff Gil!
Love that posing lizard picture! 


Here its still ice age and herping seems far far away...

/Lelle


----------



## GQ. (Feb 17, 2007)

Tom,

      The majority of the Cal Kings I find in this part of San Diego County are striped.  The ones in this area are the typical coastal phase kingsnakes.  Coastal phase snakes are a rich chocolate color with the yellow bands or a stripe like the one pictured.  The more inland you go the more the color tends toward black and the bands or stripes become more white.  The most striking black and white colored Cal Kings are found in the desert populations.  They are truly amazing.  I'm not sure if the striping in desert snakes is nearly as common as it is in the coastal areas.  I have never found a striped desert phase Cal King.  The beautiful striped desert phase snakes could be the result of selective breeding.  I may be wrong though.

Lelle,

      I feel for you man!  I'm hoping to get out this weekend to see some more things.  I have a lot of family in town this weekend so I'm not sure if I'll be able to sneak out or not.  You'll know I escaped if you see a bunch of C. o. helleri photos this weekend.  

Thanks guys!
Gilbert


----------



## syndicate (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pics!that lizard one is classic!haha


----------



## arrowhd (Feb 17, 2007)

Love the Cal. King picture.  I have a cb desert phase.  Wonderful to see a wild species.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 17, 2007)

GQ. said:


> Lelle,
> 
> I feel for you man!  I'm hoping to get out this weekend to see some more things.  I have a lot of family in town this weekend so I'm not sure if I'll be able to sneak out or not.  You'll know I escaped if you see a bunch of C. o. helleri photos this weekend.


Good luck on that! Perhaps you can find a few ruber aswell
That would be worth getting yelled at when you return after 10 hrs when you were supposed to go out to "get milk"...


----------



## Bothrops (Feb 17, 2007)

A striped kingsnake in the wild?? Wow that's impressive to me!

Congrats on the finds!


----------



## What (Mar 9, 2007)

GQ. said:


> Lelle,
> 
> I feel for you man!  I'm hoping to get out this weekend to see some more things.  I have a lot of family in town this weekend so I'm not sure if I'll be able to sneak out or not.  You'll know I escaped if you see a bunch of C. o. helleri photos this weekend.
> 
> ...


You should go out with the NAFHA on the Slash X trip(March 17th). I am planning on going, info can be found here:http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=70744


----------



## GQ. (Mar 9, 2007)

What,

     Thanks for posting that link.  I'm seriously thinking of tagging along on that trip.  That is a perfect time for a desert trip.

     I took the kids out again this week and we saw another striped Cal King.  We also found a couple Jerusalem crickets, a nice scolopendra, and a few other inverts.  I'll put up a few photos by the end of the weekend.

Later,
G


----------

